# Hotpoint Side by Side Water Dispenser running constantly



## RMA127 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello. I have a Hotpoint side by side  HSM25GFTA SA with a water dispenser problem. When you push in to dispense water it works, but when you remove the cup water keeps flowing. When this happened i panicked and tried the switch in and out a couple times and it did not stop, until i pushed the White dispenser tube(somehow pushing the tube stopped the flow). This happened  several times and almost always pushing up on the white tube stops it. Any ideas what part I should change? The icemaker works fine when the setting is pressed to ICE.

Thanks, i appreciate any advice.


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi,



> When this happened i panicked and tried the switch in and out a couple times and it did not stop, until i pushed the White dispenser tube(somehow pushing the tube stopped the flow). This happened several times and almost always pushing up on the white tube stops it.



?White tube?








> When you push in to dispense water it works, but when you remove the cup water keeps flowing



Often a sticky micro switch or broken mechanism in the dispensor...





Micro switch Manufacturer Number WR23X10224

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tDQ0X1LRhpg





Funnel ice display Manufacturer Number WR17X11267

Would have to be investigated.
http://www.applianceaid.com/gethroughdoor.html

jeff.


----------



## RMA127 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have attached a picture of the white tube i was referring to. Is that a part of the switch or dispenser mechanism?
Thanks


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 23, 2012)

That is the water line that comes out for the chilled water....nothing attached to it, but that funnel is right be side it and the funnel is what ativates the micro switch.

Would have to be investigated.
http://www.applianceaid.com/gethroughdoor.html
Take apart helps for a peek.

jeff.


----------



## RMA127 (Apr 24, 2012)

OK, I ordered the micro switch, i will try that first. The funnel also activates the ice dispenser and that is working fine. I will try the switch first and post results back here. Thank you for your help.


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 24, 2012)

When the flowing is occuring and shouldn't be....Is the water flowing full force or just dribbling?

jeff.


----------



## RMA127 (Apr 24, 2012)

Flowing full force until(and i'm not sure what exactly stops the flow) i press the white part or move the flapper in and out several times. Not sure what exactly stops the flow.

Jeff. I see you are from my hometown, i live in florida now but originally from Burlington and Hamilton.


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Flowing full force



That would indicate the fill valve was being power when it shouldn't be....definetly a good idea to check that switch and such!



> Jeff. I see you are from my hometown, i live in florida now but originally from Burlington and Hamilton.



Yupper....eh 

jeff.


----------



## RMA127 (Apr 24, 2012)

OK Thanks. Since i have the switch on order i will work with that first. Thanks again


----------



## RMA127 (May 1, 2012)

That was the problem. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jeff1 (May 1, 2012)

Thankx for the update! 

jeff.


----------



## RMA127 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello Jeff. My problem started happening again. I know that my water filter needs changing right about now, is it possible that something in the flow from the filter can cause the switch to stay on? I can't believe i have a bad switch again. I still have good ice flow, but never changed the dispenser, maybe i will do that also?


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Flowing full or just dribbling?
Flowing full and I would think something has happened to the micro-switch. If dribbling the tired filter may cause low water pressure and the fill valve cannot 100% close/shut off.





GE Refrigerator Water Filter Manufacturer Number MWF

jeff.


----------



## RMA127 (Apr 5, 2013)

lower flow coming out during dispensing as well as for the few seconds of flow after removing a glass. I think i will try the filter first.


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 6, 2013)

> I think i will try the filter first



Sounds like a good idea!

jeff.


----------



## RMA127 (Jun 17, 2014)

OK, so here i am 2 years later and having a problem with the dispenser again.
I have a Hotpoint HSM25GFTA SA and here is the issue...
I swapped in a new water filter last week. Since then after getting water out of the dispenser(which with this new filter seems to be low flow) but after removing a cup from under the filler water keeps flowing for a little while(5 to 10 seconds). I tried to reseat the filter last week and it did not fix the problem. Today i tried to remove the filter and insert the dummy plug just to see if it was the low pressure on the filter causing the problem. When i took the filter out, water was flowing out of the filter connector(i thought that in the past the water flow stops when the filter was removed). So now i have water constantly flowing out of the filter attachment. So i pulled the fridge out and unplugged it...water still flowing, so i shut off the supply line. Does this sound like it is a Valve issue? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 17, 2014)

Switch is being mechanically overstressed?
Now a valve problem which happens to have the same symptom?

To tip the 50-50 odds in this case you need to measure the voltage to the valve or the current through the switch, whichever is easier.

What a hassle.  If this were a car there'd be a Technical Service Bulletin out on this problem.

"For any two correlated events, A and B, the following relationships are possible:

A causes B;
B causes A;
A and B are consequences of a common cause, but do not cause each other;
There is no connection between A and B; the correlation [which is implied by having the same symptom] is coincidental."


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 17, 2014)

WOW!....with water flowing and the unit unplugged.....certainly -sounds- like the fill valve was/is sticking mechanically open 





Dual water inlet valve assembly with quick connections

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-VpP7n3EeQo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-VpP7n3EeQo[/ame]

jeff.


----------

